
Show HN: A bullet-hell game made in Haskell - gilmi
https://gilmi.me/nyx
======
krapp
Mostly it seems like a well put together game, and I'm always down for a
bullet hell game. But this is HN, so here come the nitpicks:

In Windows, the screen is taller than my monitor. It's also frustrating that
the game doesn't support a mouse, and getting through the text prompts was a
bit unintuitive (I kept expecting the enter key to work.)

The initial dialogue scene was a bit interminable - I didn't want to retry the
game if it meant going through that again - you might want to add an option to
skip it, or just start the first level after it plays once.

I also think the player bullets are too difficult to see and move too slowly.

Also, when I died, the level just continued.

If this is _just_ a POC for a game in Haskell, then it works, but honestly
just fixing a few things would make it a decent actual game. And since it's a
bullet hell, _more bullets!_ If you really want to impress people with the
power of Haskell, do something more like this[0].

[0][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgXeS_G1O7E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgXeS_G1O7E)

~~~
gilmi
Thank you very much for the feedback. I haven't really gotten much feedback on
the game so I appreciate it.

Regarding the resolution - what is the resolution of your monitor?

There is a hidden option to go to a level of your choice - press 'R' 5 times
to get the hidden menu option. I should probably write that down somewhere.
And I should probably revisit the opening scene and make it a little less
bland.

Regarding the player bullets, I have tried a few options and thought this was
ok, but I will try a few things again. thanks.

I let the level continue for two reasons, one is to let the player regroup
before retrying if needed, second is to let them see a bit more of what's
left. But I can understand if that makes it a bit weird.

To be honest it is basically _just_ a POC. I haven't received a lot of
feedback on the game so haven't really planned on adding more polish or
extending it. Your feedback is appreciated because it gives me some ideas on
how to improve it.

I didn't really want to add as much bullets as I could because I was afraid it
would completely frustrate anyone who played. Earlier prototyping stages had
more[0] bullets. But maybe I'll add another level with more interesting
pattern.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh62jESSRT0&t=0m28s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh62jESSRT0&t=0m28s)

~~~
krapp
>Regarding the resolution - what is the resolution of your monitor?

sorry for taking so long - 1366 x 768

~~~
gilmi
Not at all - thank you.

I have created an updated version of the game available for download which
includes the following features:

* Automatically restart the level on death

* Updated bullets opacity and speed

* Enter key can be used to progress textboxes

* Scale down window size using the F12 key (unfortunately this somewhat messes up the fonts, but it's the best I can do at the moment)

Also a reminder that you if you press 'R' 5 times in the main menu, a new
hidden menu will appear where you can select a specific stage of the game to
play.

Thanks again for your feedback!

